
The Third Wave, 1967 -- how to make fascists in Palo Alto - georgecmu
http://libcom.org/history/the-third-wave-1967-account-ron-jones
======
joshu
The Stanford Prison Experiment happened just a few years later and a few miles
away.

What is it about Palo Alto?

